# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  SMM/Digital Marketing

## Alphaone

Հայաստանում հարյուրավոր կազմակերպություններ տարեկան հազարավոր դոլարներ են տալիս Ֆեյսբուքին՝ իրենց գովազդի համար: 
Ենթադրում եմ, որ եթե արդարացված չլիներ, վաղ թե ուշ կդադարեին գումար վճարելուց, բայց շարունակում են վճարել: 
Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, որքանով է հեռանկարային SMM-ը(Social Media Marketing), որո՞նք են առաջիկա թրենդները, ինչպիսի՞ կոնտենտն է մարդկանց գրավում:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.12.2017), Enna Adoly (17.12.2017)

----------


## Freeman

Շատ հեռանկարային ա ու շատ էֆեկտիվ։
Մարդուն կոնկրետ ցույց ես տալիս էն բանի գովազդը, ինչն իրեն պետք ա էդ պահին։
Դրանից էֆեկտիվ երևի մենակ պոիսկավիկներն ու սեօ-ն են

----------

Alphaone (18.12.2017), Cassiopeia (17.12.2017), Արամ (18.12.2017)

----------

